# Chiropractor in Petawawa



## zipperhead_cop (2 Dec 2007)

Would anyone be able to recommend a chiropractor in the area of CFB Petawawa?  Pembrooke wouldn't be too far to commute either.  
Thanks,

ZHC


----------



## Franko (2 Dec 2007)

There used to be one in the Canex Plaza. I don't know if he's still there or not.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> There used to be one in the Canex Plaza. I don't know if he's still there or not.
> 
> Regards



One used to advertise on signs along the Festubert Blvd by the Sports Fields.


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Dec 2007)

CANEX Plaza Chiropractic Clinic - 613-687-4673 27 Festubert Boulevard , Petawawa , ON K8H 1N3. 

I believe Dr. Denis Mahoney is an Ex-Reg Force Med Offr who runs this clinic.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Dec 2007)

Great, thanks for that.  But has anyone actually been to him, and can speak to his effectiveness?  Maybe I should ask if chiro is covered on your CF benefits plan?   ???


----------



## Donut (2 Dec 2007)

With regards to the coverage, I believe you need a referral from a MO to see one...many physicians are fairly skeptical of the benefits of Chiro, but there are some who are fully on board.  If this guy's both an MD and Chiro, you're probably more likely to get a referral.  I know in the last clinic I worked, our MOs would generally only refer to someone who was both.  

This may have changed, my data's getting more dated by the day.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Dec 2007)

A search on the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario for doctors with the name Mahoney  does not yield any named Dennis or practising in the Petawawa/Pembroke area.  Therefore it is unlikely that the Chiropractor in question is licensed to practise medicine as well as chiropratic in Ontario.


----------



## ladybugmabj (2 Dec 2007)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> A search on the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario for doctors with the name Mahoney  does not yield any named Dennis or practising in the Petawawa/Pembroke area.  Therefore it is unlikely that the Chiropractor in question is licensed to practise medicine as well as chiropratic in Ontario.



His name is Mahoney...first name Dennis, hence the Dr. Dennis...Both he and his brother are chiropractors... 
I have used Dr. Kasbia...she's super nice, runs her business out of the Marianhill building in Pembroke


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Dec 2007)

His name is Denis (not Dennis) and his brother runs a chiro clinic in Pembroke.  He is very popular among serving and retired soldiers.  He is no longer a licensed physician as he has been a chiropractor for many years.  

For CF Members: Chiro is included in the CF Spectrum of Care up to 10 sessions with a referral by a CF Med Offr. See link: www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/hig/engraph/eligible_hs_e.asp?Lev1=1&Lev2=1&Lev3=6 

For dependents: Chiropractic Services – These services are no longer covered under OHIP. Chiropractic claims can be submitted to the PSHCP as our Plan considers eligible chiropractors' expenses up to a maximum of $500 per calendar year, payable at 80%.  See links: http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/hr-rh/in-ai/2005/11-01_e.asp 
or list of max. benefits: http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/tb_862/pshcpd-drssfp/pshcpd-drssfp18_e.asp


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Dec 2007)

Great.  That sounds pretty solid.  Thanks for the info.


----------

